# wdemetrius1 Nissan Altima build



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok guys- this is an old school, new school, bridge school build that a long time member has been dreaming about for some time. We began discussions back in September and finally got around to it in March. The main thing was to go stealth with some good potential for sound quality and to maintain the spare tire while allowing for access. The equipment was supplied by Demetrius save for the 3” mids we went with in the stock dash locations to be discussed later. I suck at making a point to take pictures, so some were not covered as they should.
Equipment list:
Source: Alpine DVA 9965
Processor: Alpine H701
Amps: PPI Art series; Pair of A404.2, one for right and one for left running a channel for tweets, midrange, and bridged for midbass. Single A600.2 bridged for the subs
Tweets: MB Quart QTD 25
Midrange: Hertz HL70 
Midbass: Dynaudio 17 W-75 (8ohm)
Subwoofers: Pair of 2 ohm 12” MTX shallow mounts run in series to give bridged amp a 4ohm load 


Source choice was for the following features: single din with ability to control the H710 to some extent- feeds processor via optical as well and is said to contain many components from the F#1 status gear. Some may have issues with the glide touch, but I found it rather easy to navigate. Hardest thing for me was finding a place for the stand alone power supply unit. After pulling the glove box for ease of access to the under dash, there was a plastic bracket of sorts that was simply holding a single plug. Looked as if the unit would fit perfectly in it- low and behold with little trimming after removing the brown plug it was a fit that seemed meant to be.









Also, to go with the “don’t look at me” vibe, a valet switch was put on the front panel in order to switch off the sub amp in the event of, well, a valet:









Power wire used was basic 1/0 welding wire. Great flexibility and made to not only carry big current but take abrasion as well. Don’t really expect much, but it is a nice benefit for using industrial grade stuff. It was run down the driver’s side sill in the stock plastic clips; then across the back under the rear seat to the passenger side of the trunk to the distro block.


















Optical and AI net were run down the passenger side and crossing in the trunk to the H701 on the other side of the trunk. This had to be done due to the location of the jack. If I had run it the other way, the 701 would have impeded the access to the jack.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

The tweeter install was to be in the pillars firing across at each other. The desire was to be as stealth as possible, so I wanted to use the stock grilles if possible. As I didn’t want to deface the stock cups, I went ahead and did some new ones out of ¾” King Starboard with the appropriate recesses and wire relief cut in. I felt that MDF may have shown behind the grill, so the black HDPE was an easy choice since it was on hand. Once mounted, glassed, and covered with fabric, the tweeters press fit perfectly as well as the grills.










































The midranges are in a location that many have had great luck using, on the dash firing into the windshield. Demetrius had matching MB Quart 5.25” and 4” mids and was initially thinking kicks, but we discussed trying out the 3” on the dash just to see how they did as they are straight drop in. It was an opportunity to save time and money if it worked out. Choice was the Hertz HL70 driver.

Used the stock driver and square mounting surface as a template for the 3” “rings”









Yellow insulation was stuffed under the drivers per recommendations from fellow members, and then the drivers were mounted using stock screws.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Midbass drivers were a Dynaudio 7” drivers; too big for stock holes. Luckily, the spacers to take them to stock height from the inner door skin also allows for the right depth, and using the stock template and holes also offsets the drivers perfectly for terminal clearance. Another great opportunity not to cut or drill into the car for this install. (always a personal goal)

¾” base spacer coated in resin. Another ½” spacer was placed on top, but shaved down a bit for inner panel clearance.


















The back of the ring has CCF self adhesive tape between the ring and the sheet metal and the driver is sealed to the front of the ring with rope caulk.


















The inner doors are very well sealed from the factory, and rather robust sheet metal as the window tracks are supported by it. 5 CLD tiles from Don at SDS were used on each exterior door skin to reduce the resonance for the flat sheet metal, but only limited use was required on the inner skin due to the stamping and the thickness. More CLD was added to the back of the plastic panel to deaden it- pic fail.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Onto the trunk. Again, he wanted the ability to be stealth, but who doesn’t want a touch of flair to show off now and then. Demetrius loves the look that Bing does with his work and I did my best to emulate. As we were using the Art series amps, we chose a blue ultrasuede to play off the picture and printing on the end. The tough part about these amps is the unique shape they have doesn’t lend to flush mounting. The decision was to recess mount and show off the one end with some low lighting from edge lit plexi. Overall construction of the sub box and amp rack is one unit that is hinged at the top. It is HEAVY, but the hope is to not need to utilize that feature anyway 

Sub choice was down to something that would do well shallow mount. He had his sights set on the BM MKIII, but they are quite scarce. After talking to Jeff Smith a bit, he settled on the MTX Audio shallows. I was able to get just about 1.5cu ft for them to share and used some yellow insulation and poly fill to make up the rest. Also utilized some edge lit plexi for the added flash. Some gray ultrasuede was used for contrast and to eliminate the risk of overdose of blue. All LEDs are run off 12v power from the distro block via a relay cycled by the head unit remote line. It does run through a “hidden” toggle switch so they don’t have to remain on when he’s running in daddy mode.

The hinges were able to be used with the factory boss locations….. no idea why they are there, but just like my BMW, I used them. Four were used for the hinges and one for the grounding point after a little paint removal.

Bolt check:









Backwards to the build as we peel back the onion:

Stock carped doesn’t fit exactly due to the raised floor, but still works well to protect.









Cool thing about this carpet is that you can rotate it 180^ to get some contrast. The sub covers do have perforated aluminum to let them breathe.

















No light:

















Light:


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sans beauty panels:









View from front, note the hinges. Also full access- albeit cramped- to terminals, RCAs and gain pots.









Hinged up:









“Light Switch” is under the edge of the amp area.









Various state of construction pics:


















































We just did a quick level set and some tweaking by ear and got to a nice centered image that sounds great. We’re going to give the drivers a couple weeks to loosen up before we get an RTA on it and see what tweaks need to be done to the EQ. With the initial sound, I don’t think it will be much at all.


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

Excellent work

any chance you do CNC work shown?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Fantastic job Ryan! I love the look of the trunk , excellent use of the available space, and maintaining the usability and stealth appearence. I'm sure Demetrius was a happy man! Love those Art series amps - I miss my 600.2....


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

EcotecRacer said:


> Excellent work
> 
> any chance you do CNC work shown?


That is my machine- hit me on PM to discuss


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BTW - any pics of the HU - not familiar with that one.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sharp guy.... Picked out one of the three big pic fails.... 

installed HU
back side of door card
installed shot of the pillars


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sharp guy or Pain in the Butt guy 

No problem - I can always do a image search - hopefully I'll see this car in person some day


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Great work Ryan. Very clean. Sure it sound very nice. I'm a fan of the QTD25 tweeter, very detail when used correctly.


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> That is my machine- hit me on PM to discuss


PM sent about it
thank you in advance


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

damn nice build


----------



## internationlriders (Nov 7, 2009)

Sweet! Another Altima, very clean install in the trunk, I like the fact you still have a spare tire! I would have kept mine but it wouldn't fit over my brakes. I also noticed your A pillars are black now correct? If so how do they look in contrast?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nice install,...a little Bingish looking....love your choice of amps


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> ... Demetrius loves the look that Bing does with his work and I did my best to emulate.....





trojan fan said:


> Very nice install,...a little Bingish looking....love your choice of amps


A little  I gave it my best college try.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

How much did you spend on the plexi/acrylic for the lighting? I'm curious cause I'm thinking of doing this myself. How thick is it also? THanks!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Based on the width of the LED strips I used, I went with .354" thick from McMaster Carr. Pricing is size dependent.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

First off, I would like to thank Ryan for such a Great Job on the build and equally on the write up of everything!!! Also, I can't forget Mark aka(Audible Physics) for recommending Ryan to me in the first place. I was first drawn in to the many great builds from our fellow Bing aka(SimplicityInSound). I made a post on one of his installs that stated "I wish you were in Atlanta", and I received a PM from Mark that said Bing may not be here, but myself and Ryan are. In the PM he sent over, it contained links with some of his work and some of Ryan's. I looked over the links and I like both. I was set on going with Mark, until I found out that Ryan was a lot closer to where I lived and that ultimately became the deciding factor. As Ryan said above, everything sounds great now and it will only get better when the drivers are fully broken in and with a little EQ to top things off. When I went to pick up my car, I felt like one of the marks on Overhauling. "That can't be my car", is what I thinking. I was blown away. I left from his place all smiles to say the least. I highly recommend Ryan to anyone in the greater Atlanta area or anywhere outside of the state for that matter. I found that he was a constant professional all the way through. He will take care of your car as if it was his own. When I went to pick up the car, he said that "he was to much of a perfectionist to do this for a living". The first thing that came to my mind was, you are exactly the type of person who should be doing this. I enjoyed our many conversations we had in our planning stages. He is very knowledgeable, just a great guy all around. One happy customer here! I couldn't be more please.


Please forgive any grammatical errors.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Fantastic job Ryan! I love the look of the trunk , excellent use of the available space, and maintaining the usability and stealth appearence. I'm sure Demetrius was a happy man! Love those Art series amps - I miss my 600.2....



I'm very happy.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> BTW - any pics of the HU - not familiar with that one.




Slight typo.:blush: It's the DVA 9965.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Sharp guy.... Picked out one of the three big pic fails....
> 
> installed HU
> back side of door card
> installed shot of the pillars




We can take care of this the next time I come over.:laugh:


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Sharp guy or Pain in the Butt guy
> 
> No problem - I can always do a image search - hopefully I'll see this car in person some day




Yes Sir, I think that I will be able to make Errin's GTG, going to put in to be off that day at work later today. So I'll see you there.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Audible Physics said:


> Great work Ryan. Very clean. Sure it sound very nice. I'm a fan of the QTD25 tweeter, very detail when used correctly.




Mark,

Before we fired everything up, Ryan's words to me were "you are very brave for putting those tweeters in the pillars". After hearing them he said, "Wow they are not bright at all". I'm a long time fan of MB Quart and I continue to say that when those tweeters are installed and tuned properly they are some of the best, because of their attention to detail.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

internationlriders said:


> Sweet! Another Altima, very clean install in the trunk, I like the fact you still have a spare tire! I would have kept mine but it wouldn't fit over my brakes. I also noticed your A pillars are black now correct? If so how do they look in contrast?




Yes, another Altima is in the house. I think that they are a great platform for SQ. Hopefully, we will see more. My pillars were originally tan, but the majority of my interior is black. So it was only logical to change them to black. When I go back to Ryan's we will get some more shots done.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> damn nice build


Thanks.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> Very nice install,...a little Bingish looking....love your choice of amps



Yeah, that was the theme. I can tell that you are a man with good taste. I had the Art Series Amps years ago (BNIB), but ended selling them without ever using them. At the time, I thought that they were old and that I should get the latest and greatest. To make a short story long,:laugh: I always regretted that move, so much so, that I went on a hunting spree to recapture what I had sold way back then and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice work Ryan. Glad to see more cars starting to come through your "shop." I knew that you'd do well in this business.

Demetrius, glad to hear that you're liking your install. I'd be liking it too if it were my car. Nice choice in gear and you chose a talented installer as well. Enjoy it!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Boostedrex.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Mark,
> 
> Before we fired everything up, Ryan's words to me were "you are very brave for putting those tweeters in the pillars". After hearing them he said, "Wow they are not bright at all". I'm a long time fan of MB Quart and I continue to say that when those tweeters are installed and tuned properly they are some of the best, because of there attention to detail.


First I would like to say, you made a great choice in Ryan doing your install, he does amazing work. And that darn CNC machine has me so jealous!:blush:

Yep the QTD25 is a very nice tweeter. The key to using it is to not try and run it to low. They is why the QSD mid/bass had such a wide usable range. Most who have said it was bright have either never used it and going on what others have said, or tried running them way to low. I can wait to get a listen and I sure the pictures does the install no justice. 

Keep the great work Ryan and Demetrius enjoy your system.

O ya Ryan I have something for you.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Audible Physics said:


> O ya Ryan I have something for you.


I think I know what that is (at least I hope it is what I think it is).


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Audible Physics said:


> First I would like to say, you made a great choice in Ryan doing your install, he does amazing work. And that darn CNC machine has me so jealous!:blush:
> 
> Yep the QTD25 is a very nice tweeter. The key to using it is to not try and run it to low. They is why the QSD mid/bass had such a wide usable range. Most who have said it was bright have either never used it and going on what others have said, or tried running them way to low. I can wait to get a listen and I sure the pictures does the install no justice.
> 
> ...



Thanks again Mark and well said on the tweeter. I just requested to be off on the 16th of next month, so hopefully I will get a chance to meet some of you guys at Errin's GTG. You are more than welcome to have a listen. Oh yeah, the pictures are great, but it looks a lot better in person.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ryan,

I might have another customer for you. We will see in about 2 weeks.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

So, this is the setup we'll get to hear at the GTG.... nice.

Nice work, Ryan. I'm hella-jealous of the CNC.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^ Yes Sir.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Nice work, Ryan. I'm hella-jealous of the CNC.


Me too.

Jay


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> So, this is the setup we'll get to hear at the GTG.... nice.
> 
> Nice work, Ryan. I'm hella-jealous of the CNC.


Did you really just say "hella?" That's it, give me your hetero Southern guy card!! :shakes head in disappointment:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

it originated in Cali, dawg!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Erin's got a point there Z.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

New pictures to follow soon.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

OK... "better" finished pillar pics. Dark skies, rainy, late.... sigh


























contrast with roof. I like the black better as it totally blends in with the dash. Way more stealth for someone looking in the window as it just flows up from the dash.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Head unit:

















interface with the 701 using the 31 band graphic EQ... it also does the parametric using a center point and "width" to represent Q.


















We didn't put an RTA on it, he just came back up to get the basic setup again as we failed to save the preset. Things seem to disappear when futzing with it and don't have a saved preset. :blush:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I can totally see what you are saying about the black pillars flowing into the dash - they look really good. Might work in my case. Thar is a good looking HU!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

When I dropped my car off at Ryan's, I was still hoping to be able to find light grey vinyl to match my stock A-pillars. Seeing yours done and how well it flowed into the dash was what convinced me to do it. I was worried about how it would look where the black pillar met the grey roof like yours, but I don't mind it. And like you say, looks totally fine from the outside.

When I saw this, the pillars were done, but the doors and trunk were still a work in progress. The trunk had everything mounted and I got to see it light up, but the trim pieces weren't there yet. It'll be cool to see it in person.

Also, the fact that the whole thing hinges up so you can still get to your spare is freaking awesome.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I can totally see what you are saying about the black pillars flowing into the dash - they look really good. Might work in my case. That is a good looking HU!



Thanks for the compliment on the HU. You really may want to consider going with the black pillars. In the pictures the dash looks a little gray, but it's black. When you see them in person, they blend very well togther. Great job again Ryan!!!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

strakele said:


> When I dropped my car off at Ryan's, I was still hoping to be able to find light grey vinyl to match my stock A-pillars. Seeing yours done and how well it flowed into the dash was what convinced me to do it. I was worried about how it would look where the black pillar met the grey roof like yours, but I don't mind it. And like you say, looks totally fine from the outside.
> 
> When I saw this, the pillars were done, but the doors and trunk were still a work in progress. The trunk had everything mounted and I got to see it light up, but the trim pieces weren't there yet. It'll be cool to see it in person.
> 
> Also, the fact that the whole thing hinges up so you can still get to your spare is freaking awesome.




I'm glad to have been able to help in your decision. I'm looking forward to seeing and listening to your car as well. The countdown is on to Erin's.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I was going from memory on my Dynaudio drivers, they are the 19 W-38 model, not the 17 W-75 model. I just looked at the box for the drivers. My bad.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Update:

After having everything installed about a month ago, everything was great until my entire left stage went out. I have been hoping that there was not any damage done to any of my equipment. Well my fears have been comforted. I met with Ryan and it turned out to only be one of my fuses. It was a 40 amp fuse at my distribution block. I have been left wondering, what would cause it to blow, after a month of usage? I'm asking anyone coming to Erin's GTG on Saturday that's familiar/ qualified with PPI Art Series Amps, to take a look and maybe even bring some tools, if it's something inside of the amp that is in need of a repair. Please let me know or please pass the word along if you know anyone that will be in attendance who could possibly help out. Thanks guys.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

It was awesome to see the finished product last night. The trunk looks outstanding and the car sounds sounds great. It was good meeting you and thanks for the demo! Glad your issue was just a fuse too.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

Grayson, it was nice meeting you and Ally. I enjoyed all of the feedback that I received and most importantly the tune at the end of the day. I glad that you both enjoyed my car.


----------



## JWAT15 (Mar 6, 2011)

hey question about your power wire. where did u run the wire through the fire wall? or is there another spot because i cant seem to find one in my 05 altima. granted its not a coupe but the car is relatively similar as how nissan has built them


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Let's see if this works for me... Man I wish Ryan was closer to Philly.

Car looks great!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

BlueAc said:


> Let's see if this works for me... Man I wish Ryan was closer to Philly.
> 
> Car looks great!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk




Thanks.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

JWAT15 said:


> hey question about your power wire. where did u run the wire through the fire wall? or is there another spot because i cant seem to find one in my 05 altima. granted its not a coupe but the car is relatively similar as how nissan has built them




Yes, the power wire was ran from a normal spot in the fire wall. I have an 08 Sedan. I'm not sure how close the design is compared to the previous generation. Please let me know if you have any other questions or if this was the type of answer that you were looking for.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

amazing job ... i love how it has a simple clean old school feel to it good job


----------



## JWAT15 (Mar 6, 2011)

Y thanks but just what is a "normal spot" I need more specific of how or did u just drill?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

JWAT15 said:


> hey question about your power wire. where did u run the wire through the fire wall? or is there another spot because i cant seem to find one in my 05 altima. granted its not a coupe but the car is relatively similar as how nissan has built them



Don't know if it's the same for the 05 vs the 4th gen... here's the base pictures of a more in depth tutorial online that I can't seem to find lately. It is on one of the Altima forums.

Altima Cable thru Firewall pictures by crazycow2 - Photobucket


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

mobeious said:


> amazing job ... i love how it has a simple clean old school feel to it good job




Thanks Mobeious.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Audible Physics said:


> First I would like to say, you made a great choice in Ryan doing your install, he does amazing work. And that darn CNC machine has me so jealous!:blush:
> 
> Yep the QTD25 is a very nice tweeter. The key to using it is to not try and run it to low. They is why the QSD mid/bass had such a wide usable range. Most who have said it was bright have either never used it and going on what others have said, or tried running them way to low. I can wait to get a listen and I sure the pictures does the install no justice.
> 
> ...


What do you consider to be too low for the qtd25?
Where would you set the frequency point?
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

I spoke with Mark, he said that the lowest point that he would run the tweeter would be 4k.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

wdemetrius1 said:


> ^^
> 
> I spoke with Mark, he said that the lowest point that he would run the tweeter would be 4k.


Thanks WD. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thanks WD.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Sorry about that sir, been quite busy with a build myself. but yes D is correct, I wouldn't run them much below 4khz.


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

That HU was an interesting time for Alpine. Color screen plus that weird swipe touch thing. They only did that for a short time. I don't think that it worked very well, I tested it at a cartoys back in the day. How do you like it? Does it work ok?


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thanks WD.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



No problem Bret.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

brianhj said:


> That HU was an interesting time for Alpine. Color screen plus that weird swipe touch thing. They only did that for a short time. I don't think that it worked very well, I tested it at a cartoys back in the day. How do you like it? Does it work ok?




I LOVE THIS HU!!! 

When it was release by Alpine back in the day, it was delayed at least a year. They wanted to make sure that it did not have any of the problems, that first batch of CDA 9855 had. In my opinion, they succeeded. It's very easy to operate and the glide touch is very responsive. Now if "Jim Walter", our local Alpine Rep. could convince the company to give us an updated version of this unit to control the H800, then I would be the first one in line for that. 

I LOVE single din units. As much as I like the double din HU's, I refuse to buy one because there is not any security features in place.


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Dude,
I have a 2008 altima and I just wanted to add this. I hated the way the Metra and Scosche dash kits looked in my car, mainly because of the mismatched texture and it just looked cheap. So I bought the bezel straight from nissan. It has a large 7" opening. This:

LID-CLUSTER - ALTIMA (L32) 2007+ 4S.25S :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com

It's the actual bezel that goes in the 08-11 altimas that have nav units. So it looks stock (because it is).

Then I made a wood bezel to go in it that would fit around my radio. Unfortunately, the plastic bezel isn't wide enough for the radio's trim ring, but I still thing it looks tons better. I covered it in spradling "whisper black" vinyl from Jo Anns. This stuff matches the dark grey interior of the altima PERFECTLY. Even though it's called black it's a very very dark grey, just like the interior. 

Here's a blurry picture:











You can also buy the metal brackets that screw to the back of the bezel that hold the radio in place. Since I mounted mine off-center, I had to modify the metal brackets to accommodate the screw holes. I could live without the pocket space and it really added a beautiful touch to the dash.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

brianhj said:


> Hey Dude,
> I have a 2008 altima and I just wanted to add this. I hated the way the Metra and Scosche dash kits looked in my car, mainly because of the mismatched texture and it just looked cheap. So I bought the bezel straight from nissan. It has a large 7" opening. This:
> 
> LID-CLUSTER - ALTIMA (L32) 2007+ 4S.25S :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com
> ...


Love it.
Way to think out of the box.:thumbsup:
Looks like there's enough room if you lowered the head unit for a center channel.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Love it.
> Way to think out of the box.:thumbsup:
> Looks like there's enough room if you lowered the head unit for a center channel.
> 
> ...


If I raised the head unit, there'd be enough room for a center channel below it. Think it'd be worth it? I considered that.. and maybe getting an ms-8


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

brianhj said:


> If I raised the head unit, there'd be enough room for a center channel below it. Think it'd be worth it? I considered that.. and maybe getting an ms-8


Add a new dimension to your staging.
Great idea if I say so myself. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

Tempting.......


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know much about horns other than the raving I've heard about how great they sound... .but...

Has anyone ever done a DIN sized mini horn in the dash? For a center channel. Is that stupid?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

brianhj said:


> Hey Dude,
> I have a 2008 altima and I just wanted to add this. I hated the way the Metra and Scosche dash kits looked in my car, mainly because of the mismatched texture and it just looked cheap. So I bought the bezel straight from nissan. It has a large 7" opening. This:
> 
> LID-CLUSTER - ALTIMA (L32) 2007+ 4S.25S :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com
> ...





That opening is screaming for a double din unit...


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

Why is that?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

brianhj said:


> Why is that?


What he's saying is that it is unnatural to have that extra spacing around a component; especially in a contemporary vehicle.
It goes against all engineering principles regarding ergonomics, form, function. etc....
In factory vehicles equipped with double din spacing but use only one a single din HU, they would install a pocket tray or something of some function.
A double din HU would be amazing, but I can see why you would want to use that high end unit you already have in there.
Hope that helps,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Something tells me that empty space problem is about to be remedied. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...e-pxa-h800-alpine-rux-c800-new-condition.html


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

pure sex...

but prolly not needed with the P99 head unit. 

good find for Demetrius though.


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> Something tells me that empty space problem is about to be remedied.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...e-pxa-h800-alpine-rux-c800-new-condition.html


what? no thanks

why did i even post it. sigh


And there isn't an "empty space problem." I intended it to be that way. I didn't want a stupid abs plastic cubby hole under the p99. It cheapened the whole look.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

slade1274 said:


> pure sex...
> 
> but prolly not needed with the P99 head unit.
> 
> good find for Demetrius though.


Still think it would be a great place for a center channel.:wiseguy:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

brianhj said:


> Hey Dude,
> I have a 2008 altima and I just wanted to add this. I hated the way the Metra and Scosche dash kits looked in my car, mainly because of the mismatched texture and it just looked cheap. So I bought the bezel straight from nissan. It has a large 7" opening. This:
> 
> LID-CLUSTER - ALTIMA (L32) 2007+ 4S.25S :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com
> ...



^^

Sorry for the delayed response, I have been very busy at work. Definitely a way of thinking outside of the box, but I can't see the final picture. It's showing as deleted.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

imjustjason said:


> Something tells me that empty space problem is about to be remedied.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...e-pxa-h800-alpine-rux-c800-new-condition.html




^^

There might be some changes in the future.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> pure sex...
> 
> but prolly not needed with the P99 head unit.
> 
> good find for Demetrius though.




Thanks Ryan. How is Tampa? You are already missed.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

brianhj said:


> what? no thanks
> 
> why did i even post it. sigh
> 
> ...




I would love to see what's causing the confusion...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> ^^
> 
> There might be some changes in the future.


come by and check mine out on the way to Florence (if I don't make it myself).


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> come by and check mine out on the way to Florence (if I don't make it myself).


Shank! 

Dude you best be there you are only what an hour or less away.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Audible Physics said:


> Shank!
> 
> Dude you best be there you are only what an hour or less away.


I'm working on it, man!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> come by and check mine out on the way to Florence (if I don't make it myself).




If you are not able to make it out, then we might have to make a pit stop in Decatur.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

slade, I like your style. The tweets look like they were meant to be in those pillars and the trunk is just gorgeous. Nice work.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Demetrius,

Thank you very much for taking time on your night off to allow me to listen to your system. I'm still grinnin' this morning. Fantastic sounding car.

We came up with half a dozen tracks that we said, "those need to be on the list" of tracks that show off the system. Extreme clarity and detail - particularly in the voice and accoustic guitar. You could hear what Satchmo was thinking there was so much clarity. 

Incredible imaging - every single instrument was clearly defined in the soundstage.......and depth.......Wow! it had the illusion that the band was sitting on the shrub bank in front of the car. If that is not primarily about speaker placement, then fantastic tuning job.

Excellent Sub / Midbass transition - extremely smooth and all up front bass - we played some tracks with deep bass and some quick kick drum - everything stayed in front of me. On solo stand up bass or electric bass - nothing dipped below the dash from my hearing. 

I seriously hope I can get highs like yours without my tweeters, but I'm not sure it is likely - extremely clean without a hint of fatigue, and doesn't steal the show. The show really was where the Hertz mid range drivers are - fantastic tonality with the voice, percussion, strings - very impressive drivers for sure. 

I love the Head Unit! Extremely classy looking deck - way ahead of it's time functionally and aesthetically. Certainly should be considered with the other top audiophile decks IMO. I love the PPI Art Series Amps as well - just gain control - Fantastic! I'm not going to ramble on about their sound and start another one of those debates , but they did their job extremely well. 

It was also a huge pleasure to enjoy really good music, really well reproduced. It was fun hanging out - critically listening to music.....and a fantastic sounding system. Please, anyone near Atlanta should have a listen at one of the next G2G's or shows - truly a fantastic sounding car. The install was very well done, and the tune is exceptional. 

Thank you again, and I look forward to my next hearing - Atlanta G2G possibly or at least in the Fall in NC 

BTW - here is that install I told you about.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...4-touring-mosconi-odr-norwegian-sq-car-4.html


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Jason,

I'm glad that you enjoyed your mini break from your intense work schedule. It was good seeing you again. Thanks for all of the kind words on my system. "You could hear what Satchmo was thinking there was so much clarity", Classic Line. I Love It. 

We definitely have to work on compiling, "those need to be on the list tracks". 

As far as getting your highs like mine, I'm sure that you will be well pleased, once Mr. Sandstorm (Audible Physics) is done. Mark truly is a MASTER!!! I wish that you could have heard his car, before his HU went out. He only had 5 bands of EQ!!! I got a lot of help tuning from him. As you know, if there is anyone that can get those drivers sounding the way that they are suppose to, IT IS HIM.:coolgleamA: 

Don't worry, you are in good hands.

My wish is that ALPINE would get back to these types of decks. This is what we want. There is still a market for this. I hope that they are listening.

I'm glad that you enjoy your down time. 
I'm looking forward to the Fall [email protected]

Thanks for the link. There is a lot of great ideas there.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> As far as getting your highs like mine, I'm sure that you will be well pleased, once Mr. Sandstorm (Audible Physics) is done. Mark truly is a MASTER!!! I wish that you could have heard his car, before his HU went out. He only had 5 bands of EQ!!! I got a lot of help tuning from him. As you know, if there is anyone that can get those drivers sounding the way that they are suppose to, IT IS HIM.:coolgleamA:


Well, I listened to the Audiophile Sampler on the way home from the airport tonight (I got a break and was able to pay to fly home early). 

You know.....those 3's of mine don't sound too bad. I was fairly pleased with the amount of highs that was present. They are on the US Amps 1600.2, and they reproduced the highs on that disc fairly well (many of the tracks on that disc have a lot of highs). Anyway, I'm looking forward to you hearing my car once I get things together. I hope you would enjoy the listening experience half as much as I did last night.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Your 3's will only get better my friend. I can't wait to get a listen, once everything is setup. I'm sure that it will be a great sounding car, for sure.


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Can you post some more pics of trunk's set up, especially the "technical" side of it - what is secured to what and how and why?

I have the same car and need to get my amprack done as that's the only thing that's not finished yet. 

What did you use to black out a-pillars? I did entire car with VHT dye last summer and honestly a year later it looks like crap...

Also i'm at work right now so can't really read every post, i just quickly looked thru pics lol so pardon if anything i said/asked for was already answered, i'll read the thread tonight.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I just noticed this post, I'm on my way to the SC show.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

do any good at the SC show?


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I won first place by default. This was the first show were no one else entered in my class. I learned a lot! It was a great show though. There was some really nice cars there. Mark and Chuck both took some pictures, not sure if they put them up.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Update:

I'm about to get ready to hit the road and compete in the MECA World Finals.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Good Luck D!!!!!

Mark said the equipment changes you made and tuning have paid off huge - he said the car sounds fantastic! I want to hear it again when I'm in Atlanta


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

equipment changes!!?? Need details. 

Good luck.... almost made it up due to some issues in Georgia, but decided not to come up till next week. I'll get with you so I can get some seat time.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

No problem Jason. Man my car is always open to you.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks guys, I just got home. I took home 4th Place in Street class.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ryan, let me know when you will be up here. I'm going to update my build log shortly.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

As I promised here is an update to my current system. Just looking back over my build log, I realized that the last Mid Bass Drivers listed here were the Dynaudio 19w38 04 drivers. Unfortunately, after about a month of owning the system, the left driver went up in smoke.:cwm23: I talked with Mark about the driver he told me that it was probably a bad voice coil. I personally believe that this was the case, because when the drivers were stored away, one of the drivers was always kept in the factory box and the other one was not. Also since then, I have not experienced any of the the loud pops that I mentioned a while back.

After the Dynaudio's came out a set of MB Quart MB's, was loaned to me by Jeff Smith of Cars of Atlanta. Jeff actually had the Quarts hitting really hard. They could have easily been mistaken to be a small format sub in my doors. Here is a picture of my Quart Mid Bass:









Upon me giving the drivers back to Jeff, I picked a pair of Audible Physics XR6.5's. Here are a couple of pictures:



























One of the first things that I noticed was that the tonal character of my front stage took a turn for the better. Guitar plucks became more defined and accurate. I was very impressed! It goes without saying that these drivers can really get down. At one of my shows over the summer, one of my wires came loose from my sub amp. My car went through the lanes and the judge didn't even realize that my subs were not playing. They are great drivers! More to come later...


----------



## bigdexxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I actually love the setup of your trunk in this Altima, along with the Tweets in the A-Pillars. Your install is great and looking good...........


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks bigdexxx!


----------



## bigdexxx (Oct 27, 2011)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Thanks bigdexxx!


Don't want to get off topic wdemetrius1, but is there any MECA competitions or events held in Atlanta or surrounding areas. I'm around 1.5 hrs max from Atlanta and haven't lived in GA long.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

there were in previous years. Keep an eye on their site as all events are listed on the schedule.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

bigdexxx said:


> Don't want to get off topic wdemetrius1, but is there any MECA competitions or events held in Atlanta or surrounding areas. I'm around 1.5 hrs max from Atlanta and haven't lived in GA long.



Thanks Ryan, yeah the only shows that were here last year with MECA were the shows up in Cummings. There was a total of about 3 shows. However, there was a lot of shows in the surrounding area. We would love to have you come out next season.


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> I'm a long time fan of MB Quart and I continue to say that when those tweeters are installed and tuned properly they are some of the best, because of their attention to detail.


I'll second that comment on the tweets. I used the same tweets in my truck for years and loved them. Changed many peoples opinions on them after they heard them.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

SQrules said:


> I'll second that comment on the tweets. I used the same tweets in my truck for years and loved them. Changed many peoples opinions on them after they heard them.




That response get 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: from me.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I had an awful demo in this car last night!  The reason it was so bad is because it revealed weaknesses in my own system

This is an amazing sounding car - by anyone's standard. Even before extensive re-tuning that D said may be coming in the near future, it is one of the best cars I have listened to. I'm not just saying that to be nice to D on his build thread. 

Insane amount of depth to the soundstage, accurate tonality (from memory - very close to the $50k Vandersteen 7's I auditioned recently on Eric Bibb's, _Where the Green Grass Grows_), powerful midbass response, dynamic midrange presence, and razor sharp detail in the tweets. 

I started with Keb' Mo' _Just Like Me_, and KM's voice and the national resonator guitar were spot on. The bass response was fantastic, and then D came over and apologized as he turned on the subs  They filled in that low bass foundation, but did not draw the stage back - perfect balance. But Ally and I were still shocked at the amount of midbass response he was getting. 

The Cornelius tracks were extremely dynamic. The imaging of the various 'instruments' was amazing - very wide and high. At higher volumes, the tweets were a little overwhelming on these tracks. On other types of music that we played, the tweets were phenomenal.

The Jackie Evancho tracks were probably the highlight for me. This is a live recording - in my car, I'm sitting in the front row, with the orchestra in front of me - but ver skinny, then the stage with Jackie and the piano not too far from me. In this car, I was sitting in the front row, but the orchestra and Jackie's voice were the proper distance away from me. The voice in my car is about the edge of the dash, but in D's car, the voice appears to be mid hood at least - then you have depth from there. The image of the voice in his car is very tight and always exactly where it should be according to the recording. At the end of _Lovers_, Jackie sings an extremely high piece alone, with some incredible echo off of the walls of the Ringling museum, and then the full orchestra comes to crescendo - I swear the entire car shook on it's shocks - I really felt I was transported. _Nessun Dorma_ was mere perfection! 

Of course Adele 19 (studio and live) sounded terrific - with perfect timbre of voice and instruments. Another highlight for me was Hugh Laurie's, _After You've Gone_ and _Buddy Bolden's Blues_. The stand up bass was perfect, the piano had a lot of body with a distinct strike of string, and a perfect rendition of the clarinet. 

I was left wishing it wasn't 10:30 P.M.......needing to catch an 8:00 A.M. flight the next morning. I certainly NEED an extended listening session. Phenomenal choice of equipment, installation, and tuning. This is going to be an extremely competitive car this year. Great Job Demetrius!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> The Jackie Evancho tracks were probably the highlight for me. This is a live recording - in my car, I'm sitting in the front row, with the orchestra in front of me - but ver skinny, then the stage with Jackie and the piano not too far from me. In this car, I was sitting in the front row, but the orchestra and Jackie's voice were the proper distance away from me. The voice in my car is about the edge of the dash, but in D's car, the voice appears to be mid hood at least - then you have depth from there. The image of the voice in his car is very tight and always exactly where it should be according to the recording. At the end of _Lovers_, Jackie sings an extremely high piece alone, with some incredible echo off of the walls of the Ringling museum, and then the full orchestra comes to crescendo - I swear the entire car shook on it's shocks - I really felt I was transported. _Nessun Dorma_ was mere perfection!


Please, please, please come to NC this Spring. This description alone is enough to be very anxious to hear this car.
Good write-up Jason.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Kendal. Demetrius has _*Promised*_ me that he will be at the NC Spring Meet (that Drake and I have to get a date for).


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

As usual, Jason covered this car extremely well. This Altima is no joke. I was mostly in the passenger side for the demo, but even from there, the whole stage was astounding. The tweets have such intricate detail, it's unbelievable. I don't remember hearing a car that even came close to what those tweeters pulled off. But like J said, past volume 16-ish is where it became too harsh. But if you're sitting at 14 or 15, it's absolutely heavenly. 

The whole stage is very, very deep, of course, and that is one reason this car is going to be extremely hard to beat. A lot of cars just aren't built the way the Altima is and it is a piece of cake to create such depth in this car. Within that depth lies almost overwhelming detail, especially in the Jackie Evancho CD. With the orchestra's crescendo towards the end of _Lovers_ (I think), the whole car is just plunged into a humongous, uplifting tidal wave of what I can only describe as audiophile bliss. Before hearing this song the first time around, Jason told me, 'Don't mind me if I get a little tearful.' Once I heard it in D's car... I can understand why. It's beautiful. Close your eyes and you'll see the blossoming gray hairs on the conductor's head, the intricate woodwork of the instruments... you're that close. Open your eyes and you're wondering just what the hell you're doing staring at the orange-and-white glow of the instrument panel in a Nissan Altima. 

My only criticism is the door buzzing. If this was eliminated, greater midbass could be achieved with less rattling and this car would be nothing less of virtual perfection. 

Aside from that, every aspect I could think of and hear while listening was just incredible. If you have the chance to hear this car, DO IT. If you're competing against it, eh... well, good luck to you.

This car is a monster.


In a very, very good way.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmm another car I wanna hear. Was told by a few others it's really good.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Kendal. Demetrius has _*Promised*_ me that he will be at the NC Spring Meet (that Drake and I have to get a date for).


*IF* has never been a problem for D.... it's the *when* that gives him problems.

:laugh:


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

I got a chance today to listen to demetrius's car. I was at Jeff Smith's shop getting some info on doing my G35 and demetrius showed up and Jeff wanted me to hear his car. Demetrius thanks so much for the short demo time and it was very nice meeting you.

All I can say is wow. The Audible physic's 6.5's are beasts. I asked him to turn off the subs and the XR's held their own. Great midbass punch and I was surprised how low they will play. Very clean and detailed and the stage is deep and perfectly centered. The mids were great too. I'm definitely now considering audible physics for my mids.

Since audio is so subjective, the only thing I guess you could say is negative and by no means a knock on the great system is the tweets. I'm not the craziest about the metal quartz tweets, but to each his own and they were a little bright for me.

Again thanks for allowing me to take a listen and it was awesome meeting you. I'd like to maybe meet up again sometime to get a better listen.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

millerlyte said:


> As usual, Jason covered this car extremely well. This Altima is no joke. I was mostly in the passenger side for the demo, but even from there, the whole stage was astounding. *The tweets have such intricate detail, it's unbelievable. I don't remember hearing a car that even came close to what those tweeters pulled off. *But like J said, past volume 16-ish is where it became too harsh. But if you're sitting at 14 or 15, it's absolutely heavenly.
> 
> The whole stage is very, very deep, of course, and that is one reason this car is going to be extremely hard to beat. A lot of cars just aren't built the way the Altima is and it is a piece of cake to create such depth in this car. Within that depth lies almost overwhelming detail, especially in the Jackie Evancho CD. With the orchestra's crescendo towards the end of _Lovers_ (I think), the whole car is just plunged into a humongous, uplifting tidal wave of what I can only describe as audiophile bliss. Before hearing this song the first time around, Jason told me, 'Don't mind me if I get a little tearful.' Once I heard it in D's car... I can understand why. It's beautiful. Close your eyes and you'll see the blossoming gray hairs on the conductor's head, the intricate woodwork of the instruments... you're that close. Open your eyes and you're wondering just what the hell you're doing staring at the orange-and-white glow of the instrument panel in a Nissan Altima.
> 
> ...


Metal tweets FTW  

Kelvin


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I had an awful demo in this car last night!  The reason it was so bad is because it revealed weaknesses in my own system
> 
> This is an amazing sounding car - by anyone's standard. Even before extensive re-tuning that D said may be coming in the near future, it is one of the best cars I have listened to. I'm not just saying that to be nice to D on his build thread.
> 
> ...




Wow!!! 

That was a terrific review Jason. I really was not expecting that. Sorry, for such an awful demo.  Part of what was left out of Jason's review was, when I arrived, one of my midbass speaker terminals came off. I had to pull the panel off my door and I made the connection on site (With the help of Grayson of course, holding the flash light. ). Before I pulled the panel, I told Grayson what was going on and I turned off the tweeters, the midrange, and the sub just so that Grayson could see what I was talking about. After everything was connected, I turned everything back on, or so I thought... :laugh:

I think that my car is in a really good space right now. However, as it is to our nature, I feel that there is still room for further improvements. My car is actually a work in progress. I will be doing further tuning and implementing some ideas that I have in mind shortly. I think that it will probably be a little different the next time you hear it.....

I have to give a special shot out to our very own Mark Brooks (Audible Physics), for choosing me to audition some of his upcoming prototype drivers.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Please, please, please come to NC this Spring. This description alone is enough to be very anxious to hear this car.
> Good write-up Jason.


^^

As Jason has said, I'm planning to making the trip to NC this year. I'm looking forward to meeting you. Thanks for your post.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> As usual, Jason covered this car extremely well. This Altima is no joke. I was mostly in the passenger side for the demo, but even from there, the whole stage was astounding. The tweets have such intricate detail, it's unbelievable. I don't remember hearing a car that even came close to what those tweeters pulled off. But like J said, past volume 16-ish is where it became too harsh. But if you're sitting at 14 or 15, it's absolutely heavenly.
> 
> The whole stage is very, very deep, of course, and that is one reason this car is going to be extremely hard to beat. A lot of cars just aren't built the way the Altima is and it is a piece of cake to create such depth in this car. Within that depth lies almost overwhelming detail, especially in the Jackie Evancho CD. With the orchestra's crescendo towards the end of _Lovers_ (I think), the whole car is just plunged into a humongous, uplifting tidal wave of what I can only describe as audiophile bliss. Before hearing this song the first time around, Jason told me, 'Don't mind me if I get a little tearful.' Once I heard it in D's car... I can understand why. It's beautiful. Close your eyes and you'll see the blossoming gray hairs on the conductor's head, the intricate woodwork of the instruments... you're that close. Open your eyes and you're wondering just what the hell you're doing staring at the orange-and-white glow of the instrument panel in a Nissan Altima.
> 
> ...


^^

Wow, here is another review that I didn't see coming. I actually have to apologize to you. I didn't check my door pockets, before the meet. It appears that one of my daughters some how managed to put a plastic top, from a stick of deodorant on the passenger side. I didn't realize it until the next day when I went to Jeff Smith shop, and I demo my car there. So a lot of the buzzing that you were experiencing came from that. I still have to put a little more SD in my doors though. As far as tuning that is coming as well. They both on my to do list.  I'm glad that you really liked it.  I really liked your car as well. I'm looking forward to some of the future additions that you told us about.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

DAT said:


> Hmm another car I wanna hear. Was told by a few others it's really good.




Thanks DAT. I'm really looking forward to hearing your car and meeting you as well. I have similarly hear really great things about your car as well.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> *IF* has never been a problem for D.... it's the *when* that gives him problems.
> 
> :laugh:



Mr. Slade, hopefully the WHEN is going to happen this year, Jason is going to hold me to it.  We would Love for you to make a guest appearance if you could. I hope that all is well down in FL. I'm sure at this time of the year you are definitely missing the weather in GB....  

I honestly have to give you a shout out as well. Half of what's in my signature belongs to you bro. Thanks again!!! :thumbsup:

Let me know if you will be back up here anytime soon.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

RMAT said:


> I got a chance today to listen to demetrius's car. I was at Jeff Smith's shop getting some info on doing my G35 and demetrius showed up and Jeff wanted me to hear his car. Demetrius thanks so much for the short demo time and it was very nice meeting you.
> 
> All I can say is wow. The Audible physic's 6.5's are beasts. I asked him to turn off the subs and the XR's held their own. Great midbass punch and I was surprised how low they will play. Very clean and detailed and the stage is deep and perfectly centered. The mids were great too. I'm definitely now considering audible physics for my mids.
> 
> ...



Hi RMAT, 

It was nice meeting you as well. It's always good to be able to put a face with a screen name.  I'm glad that you liked the demo. It really is a small world when two guys from DIYMA, bump into each other. I really didn't take your thoughts as a negative response. I'm always open to feedback. As my car stands right now, it really is a work in process. I have even made some changes since the last time that Jeff heard my car. I actually went to get some Nitrogen for my tires and to see what he thought since his last listening. 

The crazy thing is: The last set of drivers that Jeff actually heard were the Audible Physics XR'6s in my doors. I'm currently trying some of Mark's upcoming prototype drivers and the responses that I have been getting is incredible. 

I really hope that you can make it to Freeze Fest. There will be a lot of great cars there. I'm sure that you will see a lot of cars that will give you many ideas. 

Also, I'm really looking forward to seeing and hearing your car when Jeff is done.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> Metal tweets FTW
> 
> Kelvin


^^

Thanks Kevin. epper: I wish that I was a lot closer to you guys on the Left Coast. I have heard many Great things about some of the cars out there. Maybe one day I'll take a trip and get a chance to hear some. If you are ever out this way let us know...


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I hope to one day have a system that sounds this good.

Chuck


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Mr. Slade, hopefully the WHEN is going to happen this year, Jason is going to hold me to it.  We would Love for you to make a guest appearance if you could. I hope that all is well down in FL. I'm sure at this time of the year you are definitely missing the weather in GB....
> 
> I honestly have to give you a shout out as well. Half of what's in my signature belongs to you bro. Thanks again!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Let me know if you will be back up here anytime soon.


When also refers to the time you will arrive to the meet- I remember Erin's 

As far as a shout out to me- I appreciate it but can't take any credit at all for the rave reviews you are getting. Fabrication is the easy thing; tuning is the art form. I'm happy that those new prototypes are working out so well- thanks to Mark and Jeff.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> I hope to one day have a system that sounds this good.
> 
> Chuck


You said the same thing at Finals.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> When also refers to the time you will arrive to the meet- I remember Erin's


lol. Man, I forgot about that. D arrived when everyone else was leaving or had already left. 
Good times!


D, I'm hoping to see you at Freezefest (you did say you're going, correct?).


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> When also refers to the time you will arrive to the meet- I remember Erin's
> 
> ^^
> I'm hit, Man Down!!!! :laugh: Seriously, I have better off days now , that should not be a problem.
> ...


^^
Your to gracious!!! I definitely agree with your comments on tuning, but I thought back to our many conversations before the build took place.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> lol. Man, I forgot about that. D arrived when everyone else was leaving or had already left.
> Good times!
> 
> ^^
> ...


^^
I'm planning on making this show. Definitely, looking forward to hearing your car.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Well it's hard for me to say anything that hasn't already been said about D's car. I was very impressed with how focused the center image was. Voices were perfectly placed and exactly the right size. Detail was incredible. Depth of stage was great as well. At first I was wishing it had more low end, but for the majority of my listening session the subs weren't even on. Once reactivated, they filled in the subbass nicely. I can't wait to actually have some real processing power in my car in hopes that I can get my soundstage as well defined as it is in D's car.

It was great meeting up with you man!

p.s. next time I guess I'll have to choose some demo tracks that won't put you to sleep


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

strakele said:


> p.s. next time I guess I'll have to choose some demo tracks that won't put you to sleep


Dude, I totally forgot about that.... I meant to poke at D about snoozing through a demo when I did my write up. I was so shocked because G's music choice normally would wake the dead


----------



## sleepybrown (Jun 23, 2007)

Demetrius, it was good to meet you today. As the others have said, you have a good sounding car. Wish you much success in the up coming season!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> You said the same thing at Finals.


Ok then. Not to repeat myself. "I still hope to one day have a system that sounds this good."

Chuck


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

strakele said:


> Well it's hard for me to say anything that hasn't already been said about D's car. I was very impressed with how focused the center image was. Voices were perfectly placed and exactly the right size. Detail was incredible. Depth of stage was great as well. At first I was wishing it had more low end, but for the majority of my listening session the subs weren't even on. Once reactivated, they filled in the subbass nicely. I can't wait to actually have some real processing power in my car in hopes that I can get my soundstage as well defined as it is in D's car.
> 
> It was great meeting up with you man!
> 
> p.s. next time I guess I'll have to choose some demo tracks that won't put you to sleep



^^

I was hoping no one would remember my quick nap.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Dude, I totally forgot about that.... I meant to poke at D about snoozing through a demo when I did my write up. I was so shocked because G's music choice normally would wake the dead


^^

I was shocked that you saw me, one car away. :laugh:


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

sleepybrown said:


> Demetrius, it was good to meet you today. As the others have said, you have a good sounding car. Wish you much success in the up coming season!



^^

Thanks a lot Julian. It was definitely good meeting you too.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> Ok then. Not to repeat myself. "I still hope to one day have a system that sounds this good."
> 
> Chuck


^^

I'm sure your system will be great Chuck. Looking forward to seeing your new build and your new SKILLS.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Quick update.

I just got home from the 2012 Meca World Finals.

IMG_20121014_204228.jpg picture by wdemetrius1 - Photobucket



Only one more step to go.....


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

Thanks Papasin!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It is either my old eyes or the picture on my phone, but I can't see clearly what is on the trophy..... Congrats D for whatever place it says you got.... You have worked very hard and truly deserve it!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Congrats!

2nd Place!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats.... but I gotta post this just to haze you.







:laugh::laugh::laugh:
(says the guy that finished 4th when he competed)


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Jason and DAT!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Congrats.... but I gotta post this just to haze you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, I almost choked laughing at that one!!! 

I guess I'm LAST... :laugh:


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

i like this pic better:


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

Nice!

I forgot that you took that picture.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

slade1274 said:


> Congrats.... but I gotta post this just to haze you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO :laugh::laugh:

Now that was funny!

Great Job Dee


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

Thanks Captain.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Great looking install. Can't wait to hear it in person. I like all details about the install and being able to get to spare without much trouble.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Kevin K said:


> ...without much trouble.


Depends on your definition of "much". That floor full of amps and subs ain't light, but is doable if there is an instance to need it.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Kevin K said:


> Great looking install. Can't wait to hear it in person. I like all details about the install and being able to get to spare without much trouble.


^^

Thanks Kelvin. If you are able to make the drive, I would highly recommend coming to the ATL GTG next month on the 16th. I'll be there along with a host of other great sounding cars. 

Here is the link: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-atlanta-meet-spring-2013-sat-march-16-a.html


We would Love to have you join us!!!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Depends on your definition of "much". That floor full of amps and subs ain't light, but is doable if there is an instance to need it.



^^

Ryan you are speaking the truth!!! 

It's not light, but I felt a lot better about picking it up, when you told me that your wife was able to lift it without any problems, until I actually tried it.  Seriously, it's not that bad. I'm definitely glad to have the feature there, should I ever need it.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

No doubt I'm sure it's a little heavy ...but ....better than picking up the car and carrying it cause you have no spare ....haha

Demetrius, thanks for the invite and looks like fun but I have a benefit to attend that day.

Kevin





wdemetrius1 said:


> ^^
> 
> Ryan you are speaking the truth!!!
> 
> It's not light, but I felt a lot better about picking it up, when you told me that your wife was able to lift it without any problems, until I actually tried it.  Seriously, it's not that bad. I'm definitely glad to have the feature there, should I ever need it.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

No problem, just thought that I would throw it out there.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

How did the Atlanta meet go?


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Those PPI ARTs are right sexy! Deja vu of a sweet Buick LeSabre T-type built by Charlie Quong.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you!!!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

rockin said:


> Those PPI ARTs are right sexy! Deja vu of a sweet Buick LeSabre T-type built by Charlie Quong.


^^

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

wdemetrius1 said:


> ^^
> 
> Do you have any pictures?


Of course! Just look in your copy of AS&S May 1995. 











Sorry for the quality, I just snapped pics of the mag it was featured in.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

wow! that is one of my favorites!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rockin said:


> Of course! Just look in your copy of AS&S May 1995.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those SS's were wicked cool back then.
The details GM put into the exhaust trumpets alone said a lot about the pride put into that car.
I haven't seen one in at least 20 years.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

uh, i think thats a Buick there man!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

claydo said:


> uh, i think thats a Buick there man!


Thanks.
Meant to type GM. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I haven't seen one in at least 20 years.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


That's sad but true. They are hard to come by. I not only saw this car in person but had a chance to listen to it when it was owned by a guy named Fortune here in FL. At that time the USD 10s weren't being used in the rear quarters they had Dynaudio 7" (I think?) in the kicks. It sounded sweet, but her age was showing by then. Then Fortune had a tragic car accident and died way too young. Never found out what happened to the LeSabre. Sad.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

rockin said:


> That's sad but true. They are hard to come by. I not only saw this car in person but had a chance to listen to it when it was owned by a guy named Fortune here in FL. At that time the USD 10s weren't being used in the rear quarters they had Dynaudio 7" (I think?) in the kicks. It sounded sweet, but her age was showing by then. Then Fortune had a tragic car accident and died way too young. Never found out what happened to the LeSabre. Sad.


Fortune died?


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Luv the cnc router! Nice clean well laid out install, old school ppi art series ftw!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the article! Yeah, its a little blurry. Is it possible for you to scan the article, I would Love to read it? : )





rockin said:


> Of course! Just look in your copy of AS&S May 1995.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

jpeezy said:


> Luv the cnc router! Nice clean well laid out install, old school ppi art series ftw!


^^

Thanks a lot.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Thanks for sharing the article! Yeah, its a little blurry. Is it possible for you to scan the article, I would Love to read it? : )


yeah,that would be awesome!


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Not sure how I'd do that. Can't go through a regular scanner obviously. I have a flat panel, but I don't even think it would go in there. I also don't know if it would be acceptable to repost all of AS&S (copywriten) article...maybe a mod could chime in there...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rockin said:


> Not sure how I'd do that. Can't go through a regular scanner obviously. I have a flat panel, but I don't even think it would go in there. I also don't know if it would be acceptable to repost all of AS&S (copywriten) article...maybe a mod could chime in there...


Many have done it before.
As long as credit is given to the magazine.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Many have done it before.
> As long as credit is given to the magazine.
> 
> 
> ...


OK, thanks for the clearance. I'll see what I can do!


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

No worries man. The heavy lifting is over - all the images are still hosted...

Easiest viewing = click on IMAGE not bar above image, opens in photobucket, click on magnifying glass icon bottom right, re opens, do it again to view full size. Enjoy.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

thanks rockin! that was a big improvement. that car is one of the biggest influences on my personal preferences for install style in car audio. thanks again man, I lost this mag along with my other classic mags you have helped me big time!


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

SteveH! said:


> thanks rockin! that was a big improvement. that car is one of the biggest influences on my personal preferences for install style in car audio. thanks again man, I lost this mag along with my other classic mags you have helped me big time!


Glad to do it. This is my second fav. install behind the original Speakerworks GN. The best thing to do is click on the image, it opens it in photobucket and you can click on the magnifying glass icon in the bottom right, it opens another image, then, click it again to see it original size.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

AGREED, both versions of the gn had a profound affect on me as well. I really loved the stealth cars from the 90's. the attention to detail and the integraton and element of surprise made it a joy to see them and read about them.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Let's see if I can do this without f'ng everything up again. 
What'd the deal with the drop down license plate?
I can't read the caption even with the magnified version.
Thanks in advance.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Let's see if I can do this without f'ng everything up again.
> What'd the deal with the drop down license plate?
> I can't read the caption even with the magnified version.
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


the drop down plate is an external connection point for the eqs and xovers. made tuning easier


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

SteveH! said:


> the drop down plate is an external connection point for the eqs and xovers. made tuning easier


Any idea how it went down?
Motorized?
By hand?

Either way, it's really cool and innovative. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

motorized, the article doesn't say how. a couple ofways to do it , linear actuator , or a rotary type motor with tracks. probably actuator. lot of room in the fender


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I wish that I could have heard this one.


----------

